# Local pawn shop has a used KM-130R for $239.



## ANewSawyer (Mar 11, 2016)

But they gave it to for $200. Came with the blade attachment too. Starts really easy. Haven't had time to do anything with it yet. It is moldy but that will wipe off. Looks low hour.


----------



## alderman (Mar 13, 2016)

Are other attachment available for this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 13, 2016)

Any of these attachments can be used: http://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/accessories/kombisystem-attachments/

I can also go for another powerhead, if I wish. 

I am dissambling the unit and cleaning as I go. It looks good on the outside, just dirty, moldy. I pulled the spark plug in there hopes of of seeing the piston. All I saw was a really black plug amd crown.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 13, 2016)

Well, my PC is down and my netbook backup has...reformatted itself since the last time I used it 2+ years ago. So this thread will continue to be: 

For the forseeable future.

On a side note, can I or should I lap the valves on the KM-130 if necessary? I haven't torn into it yet. I plan to replace the air and fuel filters. As well as the spark plug. I want to clean the insides. Well, cause I want to take it apart really. I guess I should replace the oil seals, too. Unless I find a really beat up part, I think that should do.


----------



## apemoreton (Mar 19, 2016)

I have rebuilt quite a few 4 mixes with out lapping the valves in. The valve springs on these machines are not under high tension like automotive ones. I never could see a gain from lapping them as the valve spring will probably let it leak anyway. 
Very easy engines to work on tho


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 19, 2016)

Apemoreton, do you have any tips for pressure or vac testing a 4-mix? Thanks!


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 4, 2017)

Searching for one of my old threads and I came across this post of mine. KM-130 has been running happily since I got it. Have already used it twice this year.


----------

